# [iSync] Plugin pour Nokia 6700c



## N3ox (29 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous,

Après avoir beaucoup pleuré, constatant que Nokia ne fournissait pas de plugin iSync pour tous ses portables, j'ai fini par créer le mien à partir d'un plugin standard pour Nokia S40 (http://zealouspost.com/tutorial-how-to-create-an-isync-plugin).

Celui-ci synchronise sans problème tous vos contacts et events iCal sur votre Nokia 6700 classic.

Téléchargeable à cette adresse : http://n3ox.free.fr/nokia6700c.phoneplugin.zip


----------



## arssss (8 Janvier 2010)

N3ox a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Après avoir beaucoup pleuré, constatant que Nokia ne fournissait pas de plugin iSync pour tous ses portables, j'ai fini par créer le mien à partir d'un plugin standard pour Nokia S40 (http://zealouspost.com/tutorial-how-to-create-an-isync-plugin).
> 
> ...




Je propose un autre
http://depositfiles.com/files/t4r8immsy


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (8 Janvier 2010)

Bravo! Vous êtes des chefs!

Merci!


----------



## arssss (12 Janvier 2010)

C'est la meilleur.
http://depositfiles.com/files/a9d4mdiqf


----------



## AppleNewbie (29 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai téléchargé tous les plug in mais je n'arrive toujours pas à me synchroniser, que ce soir par cable ou pas bluetooth. 

Mon mac reconnait mon nokia et réciproquement, lorsque le veux les reliers les codes sont identiques donc ils tentent d'entrer en contact mais la connexion échoue.

J'ai peut etre manqué une étape? 

J'ai essayé avec SyncMate. Les autres plug in je n'arrive même pas à les installer. lorsque je clique sur le fichier téléchargé ça me renvoie sur le finder et il n'y a que des documents dans un fichier avec une photo du 6700c.  

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de me guider un peu "pas à pas"? Je débute avec le mac (je l'ai depuis même pas une semaine).

Merci d'avance


----------



## ascorbik (26 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Ben moi je viens d'acheter un 6700 slide, plugin chargé, téléphone jumelé mais pas de synchro possible, appareil non disponible ou synchro annulée, et message bluetooth déconnecté sur mon nokia. ça fait pareil si je veux le synchro avec mon ancien nokia.
Je crois à un pb de bluetooth sur mon 6700, une autre idée ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2010)

Deux choses :

1) Nokia ne développe pas de plug in pour iSync, simplement parcce qu'ils ont développé leur propre application pour Mac (non, je ne me souviens plus de son nom, je l'ai virée quand j'ai pris un Samsung), et qu'ils ne la "donnent" pas, mais la vendent.

2) Un forum a été créé dans iGeneration pour parler de ça, donc ce n'est plus dans "Périphériques et accessoires que ça se passe. On déménage.


----------



## in_fine (14 Mars 2011)

Bonjour

j'ai bien installé ce plug-in, mais il se bloque après avoir traité 7 ou 8% des contacts; une idée ?

merci


----------



## rejane (4 Avril 2011)

in_fine a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai bien installé ce plug-in, mais il se bloque après avoir traité 7 ou 8% des contacts; une idée ?
> 
> merci



Salut à tous,
J'ai acheté un Nokia C7. J'ai téléchargé le plug in Isync sur mon Mac, dois-je néanmoins acheter un bluetooth
pour synchroniser mon smartphone à mon mac ?
Merci d'avance
à +


----------



## rejane (13 Avril 2011)

AppleNewbie a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j'ai téléchargé tous les plug in mais je n'arrive toujours pas à me synchroniser, que ce soir par cable ou pas bluetooth.
> 
> Mon mac reconnait mon nokia et réciproquement, lorsque le veux les reliers les codes sont identiques donc ils tentent d'entrer en contact mais la connexion échoue.
> 
> ...



je suis exactement dans ce même cas ! isync a bien reconnu le C7, mais ne le synchronise pas. 
à chaque tentative, il m'est indiquer que le câble du téléphone n'est pas branché sur le téléphone ( alors que celui-ci, celui du C7- est parfaitement relié !)
que me conseillez-vous ?
à +


----------

